# Duets on the tube



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

A place for duets


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Frank & Nancy Sinatra ~ Something Stupid (1967)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Some Velvet Morning · Nancy Sinatra · Lee Hazlewood


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Queen + George Michael & Lisa Stansfield - These Are The Days Of Our Lives


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

These Foolish Things (Remind Me Of You) · Ella Fitzgerald · Louis Armstrong


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fine Brown Frame
Lou Rawls and Dianne Reeves


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Listen to the Ocean, Nina & Frederik
(Nina Mòller & Frederik Pallandt)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jane Birkin et Serge Gainsbourg - Je T'aime,...Moi Non Plus


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers Perform "Islands In The Stream" Live


----------



## Bourdon (Jan 4, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Jane Birkin et Serge Gainsbourg - Je T'aime,...Moi Non Plus


Well,you know your classics....:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sonny and Cher - Little Man (1966)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Unchained Melody · The Righteous Brothers


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

NatalieCole & Frank Sinatra LIVE - I Get A Kick Out Of You


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sting - It's Probably Me (feat. Eric Clapton)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Grease - You're The One That I Want [HQ+Lyrics]


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Peter Gabriel + Kate Bush - Don't Give Up


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Neil Diamond and Barbara Streisand - You Don't Bring Me Flowers


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

You've Got a Friend - Carole King & James Taylor


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Springfields "Silver Threads and Golden Needles"


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dean Martin & Carol Lawrence - Somebody loves me, I wonder who


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ella Fitzgerald, Caterina Valente, Perry Como


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Anything you can do, I can do better - Bing Crosby & The Andrews Sisters (1947)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Faith Hill & Tim McGraw - "Let's Make Love"


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Les Paul & Mary Ford Show: World Is Waiting For The Sunrise


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

B.B. King & U2 - When Love Comes To Town -


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Peaches & Herb - Reunited (1978)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Golden Ring · George Jones · Tammy Wynette


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Elton John and Kiki Dee, "Don't Go Breaking My Heart"


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Duet with Marc Anthony.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pet Shop Boys With Dusty Springfield - What Have I Done To Deserve This?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush -Don't Give Up


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Frank and Bing


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Same flick. Bing and Grace.

Yeah, she sings a little. Song won an Oscar.

Louis Armstrong is in the film as well. He sings, but doesn't duet with any of them. (He does play while Crosby sings.)


----------

